# Well......that's a big surprise.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Not really!

Missouri governor activates National Guard


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

He's about to have a huge mess on his hands, and he has no one but himself to blame. Coddling criminals only incites more criminal behavior. If they would shoot looters and rioters on sight, they wouldn't be dealing with this now.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

GCBHM said:


> He's about to have a huge mess on his hands, and he has no one but himself to blame. Coddling criminals only incites more criminal behavior. If they would shoot looters and rioters on sight, they wouldn't be dealing with this now.


Yes, I do agree! What needs to happen is a well-publicized announcement that *ANY* criminal activity will not be tolerated in any manner, form or fashion.

But.....that's not PC at the moment, so we (public) will do whatever it takes to insure that a certain community of the public can speak their mind, harm or kill who they want, and burn down whatever structure(s) they deem doable. I'm a bit surprised that we're not providing the gas and the matches.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Meanwhile POTUS and the guy who was just replaced as A.G. are waiting breathlessly for the cop to get off without an indictment so they can convene a federal grand jury that is certain to do what they want. I love my country but I have some serious questions for those elected to run it!
Goldwing


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Depending on the grand jury decision, I predict massive protests with much destruction, property damage, and injuries OR massive celebrations with much destruction, property damage, and injuries.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

There is a huge difference in "protests" and "riots". I'm all for supporting the citizen's right to protest. But any and all rioters should be shot on sight. If that were done more often we'd see a lot less rioting.


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

Too bad they didn't announce it today. Looks like it's 22 this evening. Probably not a lot of rioting in sub-freezing temps. Rioting is warm weather work.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Just hope they deploy enough national guard as an overwhelming deterrent.
I'll be watching from a distance 
:tv:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Remember the Rodney King riots and the Korean shopkeepers who protected their businesses with rifles on roofs? Well, something like that is called for when a mob wants to destroy your livelihood. A well armed group of business owners and good citizens should be able to quell just about any mob-related criminal activity.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Remember the Rodney King riots and the Korean shopkeepers who protected their businesses with rifles on roofs? Well, something like that is called for when a mob wants to destroy your livelihood. A well armed group of business owners and good citizens should be able to quell just about any mob-related criminal activity.


Exactly! Really, the police need to just stay out of the way.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Even if Wilson does get indicted, I bet that they (certain community sector) would still act out in such a way to celebrate the indictment, and commit crimes of some sort. 

Win or lose, they are going to do what they want to do.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

What if white people burned the homes of the "protesters" if Wilson is indicted? According to the logic of the "protesters" they'd have that right. I mean if you don't get what you want, then riot, right?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Anybody got a match?


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

The shame of it is that the Grand Jury may indict him just to stave off any rioting!!

Look back in history after the Rodney King riots in L.A.. Look back at Reginald Denny (an innocent truck driver who ended up in the wrong place at the wrong time!!!!), almost beaten to death, it was caught on news cameras!! The animals that did this to him, which left him in a wheelchair, were not indicted for the simple reason L.A. was more worried about further riots than doing the right thing!! That is a disgusting way to govern, or enforce laws... it is tantamount to managing scared... NEVER, EVER a good idea!!!

If he is found guilty, I would be suspect that it was just to keep the peace!!! Not that it will matter... they will riot in jubilation anyway!!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

No matter how the decision goes, it's a lose / lose situation for the law-abiding citizen. 

It's a shame actually. This would be a perfect time to lay down the law and back it up with swift and decisive action. If they are allowed to unlawfully demonstrate and/or riot w/o any consequences, it's only going to send a message to all the wrong people.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The nation will be watching... how it handles (if/when rioting breaks out) will send a message one way or the other. I hope the right message is sent this time... to stop this nonsense from happening again somewhere else.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

otisroy said:


> Too bad they didn't announce it today. Looks like it's 22 this evening. Probably not a lot of rioting in sub-freezing temps. Rioting is warm weather work.


Let em protest till their toes freeze. Then they can hobble home and watch the president on TV.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

I've recently read that gun sales have lately gone through the roof in the area. Law-abiding citizens are concerned about their lives, homes and businesses. Interpret that as you will.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Hopefully the law abiding citizens will lay down the law and send the message to riotous thugs that it will not be tolerated. Riot at your own risk of life b/c we will shoot you dead.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

It seems to me that there are two sides to every argument. In this argument we have "Reverend" al on one side getting his unique message out every time he sees a tv camera. On the other side we have citizens doing their civic duty and doing their best to decide right from wrong. Those people on the grand jury will decide whether justice is done or if they placate those who have little to lose so that there is peace amongst those who seem to be so gravely wronged. I predict that whatever the outcome of the grand jury, there will be those who can't resist a stint of looting and burning. Just my humble opinion. No offense intended to any of you cold weather protesters in Fergusen.
Goldwing


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

If the Officer is purged from any wrongdoing the "Protesters"? (Rioters) will tear that town apart, with the blessings of Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson. Those 2 are nothing but Race-Baiters stirring up unrest and violence in the Black communities nationwide. How either of them can put a "Reverend" in front of their names is a mystery to me. I'm afraid if violence and looting happens in Missouri, it will spread across the country with thugs wanting in on the action and stolen goods. As most on this forum know, nothing says justice for the downtrodden like a big-screen TV! JMO


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I just saw on the news that there are going to be protests all across the U.S. at 5 P.M. on the day of the indictment (or lack of same). Looks like free big screen tvs for thugs everywhere.:axe:
Goldwing


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

This just in...

No Justice, No Peace! #Ferguson Protest Leader Has Car Stolen During ?F*ck the Police? Rally | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I heard on the news today that Sharpton owes around 7 million in unpaid taxes. He still gets to visit the Whitehouse. I Googled the number of murders in Chicago in the last 7 days. The answer was 12. Where is the protest over this? I guess it's different when the black kids are killing one another instead of getting popped by a cop who is getting his ass kicked.
Goldwing


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Sharpton and Jackson aren't interested in black on black crime. Too much of it and it's not going away anytime soon. 

They want a crusade, something they can sink their teeth into, and decry the injustice all the while.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

As long as people like Obama, Jackson, Sharpton, and all of the other corrupt community organizers are perceived as leaders, this will only get worse. Social justice has to be fought for by honest people, and there are none to be found.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

It has been reported that Fergusen area gun stores are doing record breaking sales recently.
Goldwing


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Not sure if that's good or bad news Goldwing... imagine a large group of armed rioters, and a large group of armed store owners occupying the same area. Throw in an armed neighborhood watch group and the armed national guard. Who's who? In the chaos... I could see a very large body count on all sides.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Bisley said:


> As long as people like Obama, Jackson, Sharpton, and all of the other corrupt community organizers are perceived as leaders, this will only get worse. Social justice has to be fought for by honest people, and there are none to be found.


From the sound of posts further down, there will be plenty of "honest people" fighting......


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Regardless of which side they are on, first time gun owners are more likely to shoot the wrong guy. Kevlar might be a good option.
Goldwing


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> From the sound of posts further down, there will be plenty of "honest people" fighting......


My point is that there are not enough leaders out there who care about anything other than enhancing their own power.

Looting and burning, in protest of an unproven social injustice, is insane, and will accomplish nothing but to encourage the already lawless thugs and incite radicals on the other side. The President of the United States throws gasoline on these fires, when he could be seeking out reasonable people to speak out against the thuggery that fans the flames and make law enforcement almost impossible in these neighborhoods.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Bisley said:


> My point is that there are not enough leaders out there who care about anything other than enhancing their own power.
> 
> Looting and burning, in protest of an unproven social injustice, is insane, and will accomplish nothing but to encourage the already lawless thugs and incite radicals on the other side. The President of the United States throws gasoline on these fires, when he could be seeking out reasonable people to speak out against the thuggery that fans the flames and make law enforcement almost impossible in these neighborhoods.


that's because the main agenda of Sharpton, Obama and Jackson is to capitalize on the racial differences which surely act against the black man (in their eyes) and then use the discrimination against the black man to their advantage. The POTUS is not of POTUS character. He has turned into a Fascist Dictator, with his Executive Orders, and he intends to issue more of them. He knows he's effectively done now, with the Congressional deck stacked against him, so his goal is to change as much of law and policy to his way of thinking as is possible before he is forced to leave office by the calendar. This man is by far the worst president this country has ever had. He is truly not interested in the betterment of the nation, he is only interested in the growth of his power and influence. Proven that he will do so by any means necessary including outright lying to the American people. The travesty of this situation is that even if Congress has the gumption to act against him at all in terms of issuing charges of impeachment, it will likely take longer than his remaining term to make anything stick, so it's not worth the effort now. I predict two more years of no budgets, crappy economy, political squabbling and fingerpointing by each party, and no improvement of our situation. I only hope the Republicans don't do something so stupid that they can't win in 2016. Having another Democratic majority in the Congress and in the White House will be the end of freedom in this country. Right now the Dems are scared, but if Hillary gets in, you're going to see a huge increase in anti gun activity, and she will be a major player in that effort.


----------

